# Happy 1st Birthday Molly



## krisk (Oct 11, 2010)

A little late posting this, but last Wednesday (the 21st) Molly turned a year old! Always amusing and lovable my doodle dog has spent the year wiggling her way into every nock and cranny of our lives. 




























krisk


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Happy Birthday Molly! Love the whiskey barrel pictures. Is she wearing bells in the snow/sit picture?


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

She turned into a real beauty queen!! Happy belated birthday Molly, and wishing you many many more..


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Happy Birthday pretty girl.


----------



## krisk (Oct 11, 2010)

Yes she is wearing bells. The other two dogs have Xmas bell collars, so of course Molly needed one this year. And this one is set on a pink collar, which is perfect for Sunflower's PrettyInPink Frost, Molly.

krisk


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Happy 1st Birthday Molly. She is beautiful. Love the whiskey barrel picture too. Love the Bell collar. Our girl always wore pink!


----------

